# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  ترددات القنوات الرياضية على نايل سات 2016

## mohamed73

1 — قناة بي إن سبورت القطرية : 12283 عمودي وأيضا 12245 .   2 — قناة أبوظبي الرياضية المفتوحة : 12226 والإستقطاب H.   3 — قنوات أبوظبي الرياضية المشفرة : 12467.   4 — قناة ام بي سي سبورت السعودية : 11470 في الشرق الأوسط و11559 في شمال إفريقيا الإستقطاب عمودي.   5 — قناة الأردن الرياضية : 10930 أفقي   6 — قناة السعودية الرياضية : 12149 أفقي  7 — قناة الشارقة الرياضية : 11976 عمودي   8 — قناة الكويت الرياضية : 11823 عمودي   9 — تردد قناة الرياضية المغربية : 12207 عمودي   10 — قناة الكأس الرياضية : 12053 عمودي   11 — قناة الدوري  : 12053 عمودي   12 — قناة دبي الرياضية : 11785 التردد عمودي   13 — قناة نايل سبورت : 11842 الإستقطابH   14 — قناة العراقية الرياضية : 12380 V   15 — قناة البحرين الرياضية : 11641 H   16 — قناة الأهلي الرياضية : 11219 H

----------

